# MP3 Mixing Software?



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

Last year I had a great MP3 mixing program that let you easliy layer multiple MP3 clips, adjust their volume, have each one fade in and out, etc. It was mostly graphical and let you cut and paste sections or individual tracks, etc...

Of course you could save the final product. Mine was close to 2 hours long which I burned onto CD.

Sadly my hard drive died over the summer and I haven't been able to find it since. Can anyone offer help??


----------



## Tipster3000 (Jun 29, 2005)

Might be Goldwave....this is what I use.
To save as MP3 you might have to get the "LAME mp3 codec"...can't seem to find it on the site right now. If you can't save as mp3 let me know and I will look again.


----------



## Death Wraith (Aug 31, 2005)

I found it again! It is called 'Acoustica' and is really simple to use. Now I'm looking forward to getting hold of some new clips and mixing a nice scare CD for my haunt.


----------



## Pradis (Oct 9, 2004)

*Not free but works wonderfully*

I bought Acustica Mixcraft. Superb quality and user interface.


Happy Haunting


----------



## Jier (Sep 7, 2005)

I use audacity for my show, its a lil'tricky to figure out how to work but its free and it does its job good.


----------



## BlackDawn (Aug 1, 2004)

Gold Wave works wonders. Tipster if you need the LAME file I have it downloaded and will send it your way.


----------



## Tipster3000 (Jun 29, 2005)

No thanks, I already have the LAME file. I love Goldwave!


----------



## Darth Kundalini (Sep 17, 2005)

I use a combination of Goldwave and Acoustica MP3 Audio Mixer. The best there is _without_ spending a lot of bread.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Aug 6, 2005)

Gold Wave is the best money I ever spent on a sound editor. I liked it enough to buy the lisence.Well worth the 50 bucks 5 or 6 years ago.


----------



## cubedgame (Oct 8, 2003)

I use audacity also, completely free and it does a pretty good job. I'll have to look into goldwave and acoustica.


----------

